# wet weather



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok so what about how to deal with all this wet weather? I woke to yet another day of heavy rain here in Scotland. The tarpaulin has sprung a few leaks and my poor wee girls are looking like miserable drowned rats and egg production is way down, is this because of the lack of sun?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there anyway you can put a different tarp over the coop? And yes a misrable chicken will stop laying. Chickens don't like getting wet and being chilled, I would try to fix the leak and get them dried up.


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks Apyl, have sorted the leaks and they look a bit happier today. The rain has stopped, hopefully it will stay off and give the place a chance to dry out properly.


----------

